
From visiting DJ to accused of aggravated homicide in Mexico - 6stringmerc
https://thump.vice.com/en_us/article/i-went-to-mexico-for-a-dj-gig-and-ended-up-in-jail-on-suspicion-of-murder
======
6stringmerc
I found this quote to be quite interesting:

> _Here in the States, electronic music culture—the culture I had tried so
> hard to be a part of—revolves so much around drugs. That 's fine, but
> everyone's talking about no GMOs, all organic, free range, and they're still
> gonna do a fuckin' rail of cocaine off the back of a toilet seat._

...mostly in that I think almost _any_ youth-dominant culture will embrace
idealism and 'changing the world' publicly while partaking in hedonism
privately/socially.

